# Great BMW 101 Experience!



## philliptiongson (Apr 17, 2010)

I am waiting to leave GSP after an incredible day at the PC. The experience was exactly what has been described before here on the forum, but I wanted to confirm thatthey are still doing a great job at The PC. We were met in the morning by Donny and Jonathon, and the day literally flew by. I was exhausted after the morning slalom run, and the emergency stop practice never gets old! Donny kept me on my toes.

I agree with everyone that the highlight of my day were the hot laps with Donny and Tommy. Because I was by myself, I got the privilege of rounding the course with both of them. Better than any roller coaster or movie! Every curve and slide was awesome. Even more amazingly was how they took the same curves that I drove but at what felt like 3 times the speed. It is amazing to get into an M5 with someone who really know what to do with the car.

Anyway, I had a great time, and dice I wasn't picking up my car, Donny let me drive to the airport in an M3! Sadly, no time to get it up to speed, I kept it under control, but it was a super fun way to end the day. 

Finally, I have to say, I loved going by myself. You get twice the driving time and great instruction. But I also wish my wife had gotten a chance to drive the safety courses too. I can't wait to come back and take a driving school. It was an amazing day. My plane is about to take off, so I'll end here. 

Thanks to everyone at the PC and this forum for all the info!

Best,
-phillip


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post Phillip :thumbup: 

Glad you had a great time today! Enjoy your new X5 when you get back home.


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

Sweet. My wife is coming but she doesn't want to do any of the track activities (she gets car sick pretty easily). I'm not sure what she is gonna do, but I'll be sure to make good use of the extra time behind the wheel. :drive:


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The ABS demonstration is straight line driving with a turn around at each end - I would not think it would bother a person who gets car sick. The saloom or skid pad might. She could still take pictures or movies of you if she wanted. You do not have to drive real fast around the slaoom, there was a couple in a X5 driving really slow when my son and I did it. The instructor wants you to go about 20 mph on the skid pad, I had trouble going that slow, but it is so you could do a 360 - probably not the best for a person who gets car sick. 

Jim


----------



## dhc3 (Sep 27, 2009)

We are doing a PCD in July and really looking forward to it!!
dhc3


----------



## beamingx5 (Sep 7, 2011)

We built a 2012 X5 Premium and are waiting with bated breath to take delivery at the Performance Center, unfortunately due to my husbands extremely rigorous and fixed travel schedule we have not been able to find a date that will work for us...I am so disappointed because I REALLY want the experience of driving that beautiful new car away from the Center...they have offered the BMW 101 package to us and while I appreciate the gesture, it would be completely anticlimactic to have to fly home and not drive our new car home...I hope they will be able to work with us and fit us in!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Go without him. It's an awesome experience. Bring son, daughter, friend with you to keep you company and enjoy the experience.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

stupid question: is the BMW 101 experience different than the PCD redelivery experience? from what I can tell (other than picking up your car of course), they seem to offer the same things. glad to hear you had a great time!! We will be going down soon!


----------



## Savheagle (Jul 2, 2011)

beamingx5 said:


> We built a 2012 X5 Premium and are waiting with bated breath to take delivery at the Performance Center, unfortunately due to my husbands extremely rigorous and fixed travel schedule we have not been able to find a date that will work for us...I am so disappointed because I REALLY want the experience of driving that beautiful new car away from the Center...they have offered the BMW 101 package to us and while I appreciate the gesture, it would be completely anticlimactic to have to fly home and not drive our new car home...I hope they will be able to work with us and fit us in!


take a girlfriend to go get it and send your husband a picture. Once you suggest that, short of him being in the military overseas, he will find time in his schedule.


----------

